# Editing Metadata for iPad App Kindle Books?



## jwt0001 (Feb 20, 2009)

This has probably been asked a bunch of times, but I couldn't find a good answer.

I have both a kindle and an iPad. I use Calibre to edit the metadata for my Kindle books which I can then put directly back on the Kindle. However, I haven't been able to find a way to do this with the books in my iPad Kindle app. Is this possible? I don't want to break DRM, I just want to improve and correct the author/title/series information when reading on my iPad.

Thoughts?

Thanks!
Joel


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't worked out how to do this either - I'll be really interested if someone has come up with a solution.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Since you can't do "download to computer" from Amazon for an iOS device, I think you'd have to strip the DRM from a copy, edit the metadata, then side-load to the Kindle app on the iPad or whatever.  

I don't recall Amazon-downloaded books from the iPad showing up in the Kindle app section of iTunes, so I don't think you can get the iPad copy from there.  I could be wrong about that part, though.


----------



## jwt0001 (Feb 20, 2009)

No, you can't add books through the file method, which is unfortunate. As we know, the metadata for some of the Kindle books is poor and iBook files can be more easily corrected through iTunes, so I was hoping there was a way without considering breaking DRM (which I don't want to do).

I'll keep looking though!



SusanCassidy said:


> Since you can't do "download to computer" from Amazon for an iOS device, I think you'd have to strip the DRM from a copy, edit the metadata, then side-load to the Kindle app on the iPad or whatever.
> 
> I don't recall Amazon-downloaded books from the iPad showing up in the Kindle app section of iTunes, so I don't think you can get the iPad copy from there. I could be wrong about that part, though.


----------

